# super slow copy from ssd to other ssd



## seccentral (May 1, 2019)

Hi,

Copying 15GB of files - as an example - (few and large not many and small) from my C drive which is on a sata adata 128GB ssd (rated at 500MB/s reads) to my G drive with is on an intel nvme pcie ssd rated at 1800/1800 R/W is unbeliveably slow. bursts at 200MB/s settles at 47MB/s ... I'm at a loss for words.
The drives are new. they perform as expected under crystaldiskmark/atto benchmarks.
My pc specs : windows 10 64bit, ryzen 7 2700x, rtx 2080, asrock x470 taichi, all updates, latest drivers etc. i assembled the rig myself, installed the os everything myself. did not expect this at all.
Source SSD: Adata SP900 128Gb sata3 ssd
Destionation SSD: Intel ntel 660p NVMe PCIe M.2 1TB
Motherboard has latest bios from asrock page.
I did not do anything io intensive in the background, the system is not malware infected, i keep things nice and tidy both hardware and software wise.

What in the world is going on ?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (May 1, 2019)

What kind of files? What drives precisely? I doubt you have huge IO on the 128GB drive.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 1, 2019)

how full are the drives ?
it's probably the dynamic caching on 660p that doesn't have enough spce.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2019)

SSDs outside of Samsung, Crucial, Intel arent really known for their transfer rates, deal with it, nothing you can change outside of replacing that drive.


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2019)

File type really matters, as said.

Maybe windows is doing shit too?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2019)

It's an Intel 660p, that's pretty much the normal behavior.  It has a tiny SLC write cache, and once that's full, the write speeds are going to be terrible because it has to write to the QLC directly.


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> It's an Intel 660p, that's pretty much the normal behavior.  It has a tiny SLC write cache, and once that's full, the write speeds are going to be terrible because it has to write to the QLC directly.


That


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> It's an Intel 660p, that's pretty much the normal behavior.  It has a tiny SLC write cache, and once that's full, the write speeds are going to be terrible because it has to write to the QLC directly.


it's dynamic,if he got it to 76% all he has available is 12gb where each 4-bit cell is used to store 1-bit.







after that it's typical qlc misery,5400rpm hdd transfers




sad.

that's why there's no point in buying anything less than 2tb when it comes to qlc.I'm waiting for a budget 4tb qlc drive myself.


----------



## lsevald (May 2, 2019)

Probably not related to your problem. But I used to have even worse SSD file transfer speeds on my win10 system, it would slow down to 10-20MB/s. Weirdly, transfer speeds over my network was much better (capped by 1Gbit). These tweaks seems to have fixed it:

1. High Performance power plan, might get away with allowing CPU to clock down when idle if it's an issue
2. Untick "Turn off Windows write-cache buffer flushing..." for each drive in question in windows device manager. Beware of the increased chance for data loss.

Something to try, if you haven't already.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 9, 2019)

Closing this thread as you're also addressing it here. Please don't start duplicate threads.


----------

